# anyone still use FIsher speedcast model G



## Jeepjimmy (Jan 24, 2005)

just wondering if anyone still uses the old tough Fisher SPeedcast model G full hydro setup. Too me its one of the toughest plows i have found for 7'6" models. I like it cuz its no load on the electrical system and simple. Im retiring my 81 J-20 and finding a grand wagoneer to put it on.


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Tons of them in use around here. I just got rid of my last truck with one of those last year.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Yup, that's what's on my Chevy dump.


----------



## snowbankr (Oct 6, 2004)

I run 3 of them. Just picked up one from a guy that updated to a MM2 for CHEAP!! He is now regretting the switch. Had to upgrade altenator, add battery. Route took a little longer to finish cause the thing let go on him. Says once the kinks are out of it, he'll be just fine. I have one G model that I took off the oringinal '78 Chevy K25 that is now on the '94 K2500 (had to update the push plates though), that has of yet to EVER leave me or one of my guys in a storm. A little paint, some welding here and there over the years, and hoses are all we have ever done to these plows. Lost one angle piston once when the end wore out from a hole to a "C" shaped opening. Worked ok until the opening worked enough to let the piston slip out. Back to the shop, cobbed some flat stock onto the end..back in biz. The next year, had to break down and bought a new piston. Now we have one on the shelf just in case( the one that was cobbed). I love the belt driven hydraulics, and don't mind the headgear during the winter. I take the headgear off in the Spring and add a brush gaurd onto the push frames.


----------



## Jeepjimmy (Jan 24, 2005)

anyone know where to get parts? fisher specific stuff. like the pumps cables joysticks control valves.


----------



## snowbankr (Oct 6, 2004)

JeepJimmy, send me a PM. I have a number for you to call for parts


----------



## t-dawg1982 (Oct 14, 2009)

I also have a old speedcast under hood hydraulic,it came off a ford and I put on my 92 gmc 1500 but I don't have the pump bracket to install pump,anyone have any pics that would help me to see the underhood hookup so I can fab some brackets,I tried the fisher site but hard to make things out,would love pic of the bracket or mounted on a truck,thanks


----------



## Trilogy (Nov 20, 2010)

I stills have a Speedcast under the hood hydraulic plow on my '84 F150.


----------



## SD40T2 (Dec 13, 2007)

tough old plows....plow snow in the winter......grade dirt in the summer LOL


----------

